# VW Car Net "2.0"



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*VW Car Net &quot;2.0&quot;*

I was prompted over the weekend to install a new version of VW Car Net app (rather than upgrade the existing one) when I was curious to see if the trial for my wife's a Tig had expired (which it had). With that, I couldn't play with the new updated app so today I went to VW's Car Net site to see what the cost currently is and noticed that the 2020 models get a 5 year trial and it looks like remote start stop is now part of the app features.

So I called VW Car Net to ask if the new updated features (primarily the remote start stop) would be available on the 2019 models and the woman I spoke to said that they haven't been given the full details. She did however say I could renew the subscription to test and we could cancel if the new features didn't carry over to the 2019 model.

Before I go through the hassle of paying up then possibly asking for a refund, I figured I would come to the forums here asking if anyone can confirm that the new update does infact add remote start stop through the VW Car Net app for the older Tiguan's (2019/2018)?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have a link for this? VW did some maintenance to Car-Net and the app on iOS devices still don’t work after bringing it to their attention two days ago. 

If you use the app, you get this pop up and in order to access Car-Net via the web you tap Visit FAQs, click Continue, then Login on the page that gets presented. The site addressing to login is different after their maintenance. 

Would have been nice if VW sent an email to customers, and last year I did read that remote start/stop was supposed to be coming. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> I was prompted over the weekend to install a new version of VW Car Net app (rather and upgrade the existing one) when I was curious to see if the trial for my wife's a Tig had expired (which it had). With that, I couldn't play with the new updated app so today I went to VW's Car Net site to see what the cost currently is and noticed that the 2020 models get a 5 year trial and it looks like remote start stop is now part of the app features.
> 
> So I called VW Car Net to ask if the new updated features (primarily the remote start stop) would be available on the 2019 models and the woman I spoke to said that they haven't been given the full details. She did however say I could renew the subscription to test and we could cancel if the new features didn't carry over to the 2019 model.
> 
> ...


If remote start was a possibility with 2019s through Car Net you should press them on that feature if it was promised. Otherwise the 2020 upgrades to Car Net also have upgraded hardware as part of it. So you won't be able to use the full 2020 capabilities on a 2018/19.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have a link for this? VW did some maintenance to Car-Net and the app on iOS devices still don’t work after bringing it to their attention two days ago.
> 
> If you use the app, you get this pop up and in order to access Car-Net via the web you tap Visit FAQs, click Continue, then Login on the page that gets presented. The site addressing to login is different after their maintenance.
> 
> ...


For the app update? No but was prompted on my Google Pixel phone so I did the update and I'm brought to similar pages in the web browser. If you go to their site https://carnet.vw.com/ they have two Learn Now buttons about the differences on the 2019 and 2020. I can however login and see the car and it's VIN but when prompted for my pin, it says Verizon has failed to authenticate or something like that...my trial obviously ended as I was getting emails about it ending last week.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reading the PDF from the 2020 Learn More button says to reference 2 (see screenshot attachment)...so does mean the Tiguan's with factory remote start can get this feature? Sucks that it's not specific to what model year and the Carnet page states 2019 trial at 6 months and 2020 trial at 5 years









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a subscription. I updated the app yesterday and now all I get is "a network error occurred".


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Reading the PDF from the 2020 Learn More button says to reference 2 (see screenshot attachment)...so does mean the Tiguan's with factory remote start can get this feature? Sucks that it's not specific to what model year and the Carnet page states 2019 trial at 6 months and 2020 trial at 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I can find the press release from shortly after buying my 2019, but it sounded like VW was going to bring remote start/stop with 2.0 for models that had factory installed remote start. Granted that can always change to what it shows now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

socialD said:


> I have a subscription. I updated the app yesterday and now all I get is "a network error occurred".


Well hopefully it's a work in progress and we all end up with the remote start feature because without it, the subscription cost isn't fully worth it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastPatty (Oct 1, 2019)

I just did the App update. It physically installed a new App on my Android device. I still have a trial subscription as I just bought my Tiguan a month ago. 

Once the new App was installed, it made me re-login to my CarNet account. I had to verify some profile info (Address, Phone Number, etc.) and redo my security questions. Once that was complete it allowed me to select my Tiguan as it was already stored in "My Vehicles". When I selected my Tiguan, it took me to a web browser inside the new CarNet app which showed me the same dashboard that the previous app had. No changes other than the fact that all the functions are now used the the web browser. Kinda Lame.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Odd. So I hit the browser version carnet.vw.com and follow the link to the iOS app store and get an App Not Available for my region(US).

So currently, I've got a choice between a network error and app not available. Don't see a link for support either.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Did find this though.
https://carnet.vw.com/web/vwcwp/faq

Can I add Remote Start to my older VW Vehicle that has Car-Net?
Model Year 2020:No, only model year 2020 or newer will be equipped with Remote Start using the VW Car-Net mobile app. Not all trims are equipped, please check your vehicle guide to see Remote Start is included.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Well hopefully it's a work in progress and we all end up with the remote start feature because without it, the subscription cost isn't fully worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Generally agreed. Insurance discount for having an active theft tracking subscription does cut the effective cost down significantly though.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

socialD said:


> Generally agreed. Insurance discount for having an active theft tracking subscription does cut the effective cost down significantly though.


Really?? I didn't know. Gonna send my agent an email asking if my company has a discount for this type of service.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I did the update last night. The 2019 models cannot mobile remote start which sucks. 

Also the new app sucks as it now makes you go through your internet browser (so why even have an app?)


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> socialD said:
> 
> 
> > Generally agreed. Insurance discount for having an active theft tracking subscription does cut the effective cost down significantly though.
> ...


Geico does not offer a discount FYI


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW released version 3.6.7, but needs an update. VW is working with Apple to get an updated version for U.S. Apple App Store to have a functioning app again. Looks like when they moved and did maintenance to version 2.0 of Car-Net, certain considerations weren’t made for the native app. Hopefully we see the updated and working version later today? VW told me to keep checking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2019)

Is there any new information on the car-net app? Now it’s telling me to download an upgraded app, but then says the app is not available in my country or region?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> VW released version 3.6.7, but needs an update. VW is working with Apple to get an updated version for U.S. Apple App Store to have a functioning app again. Looks like when they moved and did maintenance to version 2.0 of Car-Net, certain considerations weren’t made for the native app. Hopefully we see the updated and working version later today? VW told me to keep checking.


They've been planning this for months, and as usual they botched it. I can't believe you can't access it in the ios app store. And the android version is so much worse than it previously was because the app is superfluous since it takes you right to the browser. LAME and typical VW.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> They've been planning this for months, and as usual they botched it. I can't believe you can't access it in the ios app store. And the android version is so much worse than it previously was because the app is superfluous since it takes you right to the browser. LAME and typical VW.


I think they thought 3.6.7 would fix the issue, since it was released about 16 hours ago. 3.6.7 says you need to update to access the new features, but it’s not available in the U.S. store yet. VW Cares said they’re working with Apple to get it posted for download. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Zabes64 said:


> Geico does not offer a discount FYI


Well neither does State Farm...they did offer the device that plugs into the obd2 port for another discount but I replied no to big brother haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

USAA is who I have that offers a discount for Car-Net subscription(or any vehicle tracking subscription). Surprised most others don't have that as well. Did you specifically ask about a stolen vehicle tracking discount or did you just mention car-net?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*VW Car Net &quot;2.0&quot;*



VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Well neither does State Farm...they did offer the device that plugs into the obd2 port for another discount but I replied no to big brother haha
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Learned the same today, asked why force me to use their gear when mine is integrated and better and for our Volvo I use Automatic. I’m fine with 5% discount. Told my agent’s rep I’m older with two kids, I’m not an 18 year old and I understand analytics but I prefer to not have State Farm be an even bigger brother. 

I’m awaiting a response. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Learned the same today, asked why force me to use their gear when mine is integrated and better and for our Volvo I use Automatic. I’m fine with 5% discount. Told my agent’s rep I’m older with two kids, I’m not an 18 year old and I understand analytics but I prefer to not have State Farm be an even bigger brother.
> 
> I’m awaiting a response.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same...two kids using their multi line, multi vehicle discount though I like to open it up on highway on ramps, etc so I don't want to get dinged for stretching my cars legs haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Same...two kids using their multi line, multi vehicle discount though I like to open it up on highway on ramps, etc so I don't want to get dinged for stretching my cars legs haha
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Exactly, and I shouldn’t be dinged when flow of traffic is 72 mph in a 55. Me being the lone slapn*ts doing 55 is more dangerous than being in the flow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Exactly, and I shouldn’t be dinged when flow of traffic is 72 mph in a 55. Me being the lone slapn*ts doing 55 is more dangerous than being in the flow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly...they can keep their "device"

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeindc (Apr 1, 2016)

Yea, the app has always been bad but doesn’t even work now. We m unable to log in even though I can log into the web site. VW should be ashamed.


----------



## 2019GLI_AB (Sep 25, 2019)

Updated the app tp 2.0. Was getting VZT Network Not Available or something like that for a while when trying to access the remote section.

After driving around for a while, tried it again and its working now, but no Remove Start feature. Still on the free trial. No way I'm paying for this after trial ends. If they do add remote start support for my vehicle I probably would though.

2019 GLI Autobahn with fob based remote start.

Update:
Just noted the apps in the Play Store are version 1.2 and 1.7. Not sure if that means 2.0 isn't really out now, or maybe the front end doesn't follow the same release #'s are the server/web back end.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Updated and working version of Car-Net is out on the iOS App Store. It doesn’t update the prior release of 3.6.7, it creates a new app on your home screens. You can delete the old non-functioning app. 


https://apps.apple.com/us/app/volkswagen-car-net/id1481486650











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Holy large photos in this thread lol. 

Where can one find their pin for car-net? I'd like to activate my trial but don't recall the dealer doing anything to help initialize this? Can i just hit the "i" button to get started?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Holy large photos in this thread lol.
> 
> Where can one find their pin for car-net? I'd like to activate my trial but don't recall the dealer doing anything to help initialize this? Can i just hit the "i" button to get started?


Did mine online at home, VW provided the PIN once you sign up for the trial period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

Does remote start work with Tiguan? If so any model or model year limitations?

Owner of 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

hojbjerg said:


> Does remote start work with Tiguan? If so any model or model year limitations?
> 
> Owner of 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium
> 
> ...


Limited to 2020+. Where it's also free for 5 years. 

So basically they cut the warranty down but provided 2 years free service and 5 years of car-net with remote start in return.


----------

